# Pun



## Reformingstudent (Jun 30, 2008)

Two robins were sitting in a tree. "I'm really hungry", said the first one.

"Me, too" said the second. "Let's fly down and find some lunch."

They flew to the ground and found a nice plot of plowed ground full of worms. They ate and ate and ate and ate until they could eat no more.

"I'm so full I don't think I can fly back up to the tree", said the first one.

"Me either. Let's just lay here and bask in the warm sun", said the second.

"OK." said the first.

They plopped down, basking in the sun.

No sooner than they had fallen asleep, a big fat tom cat snuck up and gobbled them up. As he sat washing his face after his meal, he thought,




Are you ready?






















"I love baskin' robins."


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh man.


----------



## Herald (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## etexas (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry, but as a cat owner, I sort of liked it.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 30, 2008)

After I read that joke I went blind, deaf and dumb....but I can still post.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 30, 2008)

A pun is a table-top pup:
Cuddly cute 'til it starts dashing the cups.
If you reverse the letters
you'll see much better
the cold fact that a nup is a nup.

© 1979 RVB. Few rights reserved.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 30, 2008)

Few rights don't make a wrong!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 30, 2008)

turmeric said:


> Few rights don't make a wrong!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mahatma Gandhi, as you know, walked barefoot most of the time, which produced an impressive set of callouses on his feet. He also ate very little, which made him rather frail and with his odd diet, he suffered from bad breath. This made him ....what? A super-calloused fragile mystic, hexed by halitosis.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 30, 2008)

Oy vey!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 1, 2008)

Definitely for the birds.


----------

